# A post to lift the spirits of some ILMC forum members



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

I have noticed that there are lots of you who are at the puppy stages on the forum at the moment dealing with the joys of frustrating, naughty little menaces. I thought I would post a little update on one of my experiences with Nacho over a situation that I thought was unfixable. I wanted to give you all hope that this is just a phase and as long as you peresevere with training and bonding you will get the result you want!

Just one experience that has given me so much joy recently is Nacho meeting my godson Oliver for the 2nd time. The first introduction was a little horrendous as Oliver was just a few weeks old and Nacho jumped on him to play and although was obviously stopped, thought he could have been quite rough with the baby (play form not aggressive)  (he didn't hurt him luckily but could have) You can imagine my horror and I was at wits end terrified that when i have my own babies he was going to be a nightmare with a baby in the house all the time. However my very laid back friend came round again on Monday to my house with Oliver. This time Nacho was held by the collar by me and there was a lot more control from me. It was like he was a new dog. By reassuring Nacho and talking to him telling him to be gentle he nuzzled up next to Oliver who was lying on the floor (he has just learnt to roll over) and nudged his ball onto him. I wish I had filmed it but it was such a break through I was mesmorised. Oliver started laughing and Nacho kept pushing the ball back and forth trying to put the ball in Olivers little hands. 

The reason for this story is that I was so worried that Nacho would continue to be the little heller he was the first time round I was almost put off ever repeating the scenario. Fortunately with just over 2 months hard work of training to be gentle, no climbing over people, Nacho had grown up so much he was like a different dog!

Hang in there people. They will mature and they will become the little dogs you want them to be soon (minus the odd 'bad dog' scenario).

Just a little picture of Oliver when he was a few weeks old... I am a very proud godmummy


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a lovely post. Puppies/young dogs are hard to start with, they need to learn boundaries just like children. I remember when we had our first dog, the first 6 months were really hard but we came out the other side and it was oh so worth it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely to hear your positive story, well done Nacho!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the post Susie - there are many of us on here at the puppy stage and I guess this forum is just great to offload all our worries and problems and to gain knowledge and advice from all of you who have been there too! 

I am having the puppy blues at times as Darcie is barking/Whining when i leave her which is hard when my boyfriend is in bed after a night shift and we live in a semi-detached house! I have got Darcie new toys, a kong, left her with my pjamma top and so far still no success - after reading many posts on here i am sticking to it and hoping in time this is all just a distant memory as Darcie is brilliant the rest of the time and I look forward to seeing how she changes in the new few months 

P.s Oliver looks gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely post Susie, glad you persevered, Oliver is going to love coming to see Nacho as he grows up xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Great post Susie- I agree that some positive posts were needed... trying to think of a good positive story about my two... Not amazing but might help people-

Willow hit adolecence about three months ago, just before we decided to get Bracken. She's mostly still pretty good in general but recall went totally out the window and she has only been off lead on a handfull of occasions. We've decided to backtrack and are recalling constantly and giving food treats when she comes back. Yesterday we had the two of them off lead in a woodland and Willow came back to us every time! Sometimes she would just come close but most times I got the proper sit out of her  On a couple of occasions, Bracken came back all the way but Willow just came close so I made a massive fuss over Bracken and used our "magic" word 'TREAT' which got Willow's attention and she came all the way back and gave me a proper sit too  Hopefully one day I'll be confident with two off lead pups without constantly worrying about how far away from me they are!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Laura fab to hear that your off lead hard work is paying off


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Great post and what a cute photo of your Godson!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go Nacho boy!!! whoo hooo!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good boy nacho! Lovely post Susie 

Love your godson's stripey pants v cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Susie for posting a lovely story. Your Godson is a real cutie, made me feel very broody for a few minutes. Then I realised I already have a houseful and I'm too old lol  

It's important for all new puppy owners to realise that the first year is hard work but is only a very small phase of hopefully approx 15 years with your poo. Your puppy will mature in to a loving family member and will give you so many memories to cherish. A best friend with unconditional love, who could ask for more! Well apart from more of them of course...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Three B's beautiful baby, beautiful dog, beautiful post.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely post and your godson looks adorable in his little stripy trousers. As others have said there are quite a few going through the puppy blues at the moment but there is light at the end of the tunnel, I've only had Kody 12 weeks but didn't get the puppy blues because I've been there with Beau and know that at around 6 months old you really do look back and think wow the sleepless nights,cleaning up toilets, constantly worrying about them is all worth it. The rewards you get from your dog as they mature far outweigh any problems you are facing now and it does all seem a distant memory one day. X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovely post, I feel for some people on here who seem to be having a hard time with the puppy days! Patience is the key..... Oh and lots of wine! Well done nacho xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww now you've gone and made me broody again, lol....6 kids in the house is enough though, and that is why we have Coco as I was still maternal. Funny enough, I think coco has cured me! She is more trouble than 6 kids together, good job I love that munchkin so so much.

Great post, gives hope to us in the middle of the naughty puppy stage!


----------

